# 1 embryo vs 2 - chances at pregnancy as told by my clinic don't seem right?



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

We are changing to a new clinic, and I was talking to their consultant today about my chances of becoming pregnant after a FET. If we transfer one embryo, she felt that the chances would be around 50%, considering my age and lining etc. But if we transfer two, she said it would be 52 to 53%, the extra two or three percent being the chances of twins. 

That seems extremely low to me? It doesn't compare to anything I have read online. I was so surprised that I made her repeat it three times, but she really truly felt that those were the odds for me, explaining that when they transfer two often times one embryo 'steals' the nutrition from the other, or that one bad one makes the good one not succeed. Is there any research to support this? I feel like I might have been told this because they wanted me to choose the single embryo transfer; not because it's fact. Can anyone tell me what your odds were?


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

BEmama said:


> We are changing to a new clinic, and I was talking to their consultant today about my chances of becoming pregnant after a FET. If we transfer one embryo, she felt that the chances would be around 50%, considering my age and lining etc. But if we transfer two, she said it would be 52 to 53%, the extra two or three percent being the chances of twins.
> 
> That seems extremely low to me? It doesn't compare to anything I have read online. I was so surprised that I made her repeat it three times, but she really truly felt that those were the odds for me, explaining that when they transfer two often times one embryo 'steals' the nutrition from the other, or that one bad one makes the good one not succeed. Is there any research to support this? I feel like I might have been told this because they wanted me to choose the single embryo transfer; not because it's fact. Can anyone tell me what your odds were?


I can't remember the exact percentage chances but I remember our clinic telling us that the chances of a bfp are roughly the same for set v multiple embryos transferred but that of those bfps, for the ones where multiple embryos were transferred the chances of two or more implanting is much higher. At one end of the scale this can lead to the pregnancy failing for one/both/all embryos and at the other could be a very complicated and difficult pregnancy and birth with multiples (of course this could also be the case with singletons but is statistically less likely).

We were also told that due to the embryos being good quality and from young eggs they could split naturally anyway. For this reason we only went with one at a time!

Good luck 🤞
Herts x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, just echoing all that @Herts85 has said. Those are roughly the statistics that I have always been advised xxx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Oh thank you! I must have understood it wrong from my online search then. That gives me more confidence in the clinic to hear that they're right as well. Thank you for answering <3


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Quality of embryos is also an important factor along with an individual situation of a woman. From what I remember my doc said if they see high chances of success, one embryo transfer is preffered to avoid complications.


----------

